# P-40s at Chino



## BlackWolf3945 (Jun 22, 2005)

Sometime back, Mike Offutt posted some shots he had taken at the Chino airshow over on another forum. Mike was kind enough to send me a buncha shots of the P-40s that were at the show and gave me the nod to put them on my P-40 site.

Here's one of them...







This particular P-40 was owned by a fella here in Western New York and I was able to get quite familiar with the aircraft over the course of ten years or so. Unfortunately, it suffered an engine failure, was bellied in and extensively damaged. Subsequently it was sold and is now flying again. She is currently owned by Tony Banta.


The rest of Mike's P-40 photos can be seen here... 

*Curtiss P-40s at the 2005 Planes of Fame Airshow*


Fade to Black...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 22, 2005)

I admire the bravery of the Flying tigers.with the p40s they changed combat into a choas for the japanese! I wish i could meet a flying tiger pilot! But the sad thing is that a lot of people dont even know whose these brave men are!! And that gets me MAD! I mean these men were fighting the japs before america got into the war! They were heroes to the Chinese Civilions! An then alot of them stayed in the war once america got invoveled! These men were true heroes and god bless them all!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 22, 2005)

What's your website address BlackWolf?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

> The rest of Mike's P-40 photos can be seen here...
> 
> *Curtiss P-40s at the 2005 Planes of Fame Airshow*






Go back to his post and locate what I have highlighted in bold, and click that. Its a link 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 22, 2005)

Cheers!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 22, 2005)

Agreed! They are awesome photos!


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 27, 2005)

super blackwolf..

sunny


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 27, 2005)

Have any of you guys seen the movie made about the Flying Tigers? Ive heard its a great movie!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2005)

The flying tigers with John Wayne? yeah it's alright, not great through..


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 28, 2005)

Again, those are some awesome photos!!! John Wayne is in the Flying

Tigers movie? WOW! That is a movie i have to see!!!!  John Wayne 

was a awesome, patriotic actor that did some great WWII fliks!


----------



## NAVAIR (Aug 31, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> I admire the bravery of the Flying tigers.with the p40s they changed combat into a choas for the japanese! I wish i could meet a flying tiger pilot! But the sad thing is that a lot of people dont even know whose these brave men are!! And that gets me MAD! I mean these men were fighting the japs before america got into the war! They were heroes to the Chinese Civilions! An then alot of them stayed in the war once america got invoveled! These men were true heroes and god bless them all!



For the record, the AVG didn't get into combat until two weeks AFTER the Pearl Harbor attack.

I can count two former Flying Tigers as friends, Dick Rossi and Chuck Baisden. Not long ago, another friend, Erik Shilling, passed away. I have a lot of material from these gents on my website at http://www.aerial-combat.com

My regards,

NAVAIR


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 1, 2005)

Here is a never before seen pix taken from the ground of a P40 shooting down a Zero fighter.

Well, actually, it was P40 vs Zero at the 2004 Chino airshow..... hehehhehehehe


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 1, 2005)

It's a nice pic anyway.


----------



## jrk (Sep 6, 2005)

just going back to the film the flying tigers.looking at several angles of the p-40s while flying a few look like they were spitfires in australian markings.


----------



## JCS (Sep 6, 2005)

I remember one clip that was definately spitfires but it was too dark to see the markings. I think it was in the part where they were on night patrol.


----------



## jrk (Sep 7, 2005)

i,m glad i,m not the only one who noticed that scene jcs.i thought i might possibly be losing my marbles


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2005)

One thing that bugged me in that is that you could see there were different versions when they showed the planes on the ground than when they showed them taking off. There were a lot of liberties taken with the aircraft in that film.


----------



## JCS (Sep 14, 2005)

Yea, but when you compare it to some other war movies of the time its not actually that bad. I mean some of them are just confusing, one second youre seeing SBDs diving down to attack a jap carrier and the next second you see a guncam clip of a zero bursting into flames.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2005)

True enough. I guess they made do with what they had in stock footage.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 19, 2005)

> Yea, but when you compare it to some other war movies of the time its not actually that bad. I mean some of them are just confusing, one second youre seeing SBDs diving down to attack a jap carrier and the next second you see a guncam clip of a zero bursting into flames.



No joke, there was a 50's ETO movie about p-47s over france. me-109s were just nazi-fied mustangs. That's not quite as bad as a zero trying to pass for a dauntless, seeing as there were stories of confusion with p-51s and -109s. On a cloudy day a p-51 pilot got a bit turned around and flew into formation- and noticed his fellow wingmen had oddly painted p-51s! I imagine thats a perfectly acceptable time to crap one's pants.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

There was another film I have seen that used ME-108's for BF-109's. I forget the name though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

one of the mossie films does,i forget it's name though........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Loads of WW2 films from the 60's/70's use Me-108's...


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 21, 2005)

There's only 2 Mossie films- 633 Squadron and I can't remember the name of the other one


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Was it not something like Mosquito Squadron?


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh yes


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2005)

the longest day does as well i believe...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Ah thats a most comical sequence


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 17, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Again, those are some awesome photos!!! John Wayne is in the Flying
> 
> Tigers movie? WOW! That is a movie i have to see!!!!  John Wayne
> 
> was a awesome, patriotic actor that did some great WWII fliks!



if thats a thing from the movie then they shouldnt have shown his M60 MG
i mean like that was used way after WWI


----------

